# General > The Literature Network >  Lit Net at CafePress

## Psycheinaboat

I want a hoodie! If I throw a tantrum and stomp my foot, will you design a Richard III hooded sweatshirt?

Here is the shop if anyone is interested.

----------


## Virgil

Wow, that coffee mug sure looks nice. A little expensive though. Are those really from lit net?

http://www.cafepress.com/thelitnet.1512347

----------


## Jozanny

> Wow, that coffee mug sure looks nice. A little expensive though. Are those really from lit net?
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/thelitnet.1512347


Way too expensive.

----------


## Virgil

> Way too expensive.


Yeah I agree. The CD seems worth while. I have been tempted to buy it, but then I realize I can just get on line for any of the books. I can see how it could come in handy to a college student.

----------


## sprinks

Wow yeah that CD would be quite handy! The prices aren't really all that overly expensive, but then again pricing here is different. Basically most things are pretty on par with what we'd pay for such a thing anywho, but admittedly some things are a little bit pricier.

----------


## Admin

Okay, I'll see about making a hoodie, I set up that stuff years and years ago, back when Cafepress only offered t shirts, things have changed.

----------


## Admin

Alright there, the designs for Richard III, MacBeth, Romeo & Juliet, Julius Caesar, and Hamlet have been added to a whole bunch of new items, and divided into categories. 

http://www.cafepress.com/thelitnet/768843

----------


## Niamh

I'm lovin the raglan hoodie!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I'm lovin the raglan hoodie!!!!!!!!!!!


That is pretty nice.

I have bought from here before (never any of the LitNet stuff - net yet, at least  :Smile: ). I really don't think the prices are _that_ bad. I got some pretty nice stuff, too. 

By the way, *Niamh*, if you look at this thread again, I plan on buying this for my future son that I _might_ have at some point in time  :Tongue:  :
http://clothing.cafepress.com/item/b...worth/49809682  :Biggrin: 
Oh! And this one because I love it:
http://clothing.cafepress.com/item/g...ap-bib/3322907  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Awwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want! they are sooo cute!!!

----------


## Virgil

> I'm lovin the raglan hoodie!!!!!!!!!!!


Where is the hoodie? I just don't see it.




> That is pretty nice.
> 
> I have bought from here before (never any of the LitNet stuff - net yet, at least ). I really don't think the prices are _that_ bad. I got some pretty nice stuff, too. 
> 
> By the way, *Niamh*, if you look at this thread again, I plan on buying this for my future son that I _might_ have at some point in time  :
> http://clothing.cafepress.com/item/b...worth/49809682 
> Oh! And this one because I love it:
> http://clothing.cafepress.com/item/g...ap-bib/3322907


Cute, but are you expecting Lady Went?  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> Where is the hoodie? I just don't see it.


http://www.cafepress.com/thelitnet.345531258

It is very cute.

----------


## Virgil

> http://www.cafepress.com/thelitnet.345531258
> 
> It is very cute.


Thank you papaya. That is cute.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Cute, but are you expecting Lady Went?


Definitely not!  :Biggrin:  Not yet, at least.  :Smile:  I have this habit of looking at cute little baby bibs and clothes that are unique. I put them on a list of things to buy someday just in case I have any kids.  :Biggrin:  It is no worse than my brother buying toys for both girls and boys throughout the years in case he'd ever have kids (superhero-related stuff). Lo and behold, at 45 he became a father.  :Smile:  So it may still happen.  :Smile:  If it does, I need to be prepared with all of my cute little bibs and things.  :Biggrin:

----------


## [D]

not to be cheap but everything is highly overpriced . none the less the products are nice good job!

----------


## Niamh

Hey Chris, have you thought of having products with the litnet logo on it? I'd deffo buy the raglan if it had Literature Network on it.  :Smile:

----------


## Admin

I'll see about making a whole section of "logo wear" tommorow, its a good idea, should be easy enough.

----------


## Niamh

cool!!

----------


## Admin

all done:

http://www.cafepress.com/thelitnet

----------


## Niamh

brilliant!!! there are a few things on that i want!! mug, raglan, badges, tote bag! i'm going to be broke!

Go raibh míle maith agat!!!

----------


## Niamh

I just noticed the back of the raglan hoodie. now thats tres cool!

----------


## grace86

Wow I really like all the stuff! There are so many things I would buy...when the money comes lol! I love the LitNet wear and the totes...both of LitNet and Romeo and Juliet. Great stuff Chris!

----------


## Virgil

Almost tempted and I would, but the prices are too high. Though with all my time I spend on lit net, I should have some physical momento. I will have to consider it.

*ouch* Excuse me, wife just hit me over the head.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

They arent actually that expensive to me...

----------


## Admin

They have raised their prices over the last year or two it seems, it used to be a t shirt was around 15, now its closer to 20. Like everything else I guess.

----------


## Psycheinaboat

My Richard III hoodie has been ordered. Thank you!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> They arent actually that expensive to me...


No, I don't think so either (and I am the one that really has to worry about money right now  :Wink: ). But I suppose they aren't that big of a deal to me when I think about how much a t-shirt costs at a concert or even at the theater. They charge up to $40 at those places. So $20 is nothing compared to that. 

I am really liking the logo on the dark t-shirt. http://www.cafepress.com/thelitnet.346629559 But then I think the one that I might get first would be this one with the brown sleeves to coordinate with the colors of the logo.  :Smile:  http://www.cafepress.com/thelitnet.346629561




> My Richard III hoodie has been ordered. Thank you!


You'll definitely have to tell us how you like it when it comes!  :Smile:

----------


## jon1jt

I don't get this thread, what's the topic anyway? Sheesh.

----------


## kiz_paws

Well Jon -- for one thing, you can get cool stuff with the LitNet logo on! I like the hoodies and the coffee mugs, and hey, the clock would be great! 

As for getting the logo on a thong, hmmmm, wonder what hubby'd say...  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Ive been thinking about this and as soon as I get some money I know ill be buying a few things ( hoodie, litnet coloured t0-shirt-mugs/messenger bag-badges  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: ) but isnt litnet underware...I don't know just a little bit too creepy and obsessive? 

I want a book of the worldly wisdom things where each maximum gets ots own page so I can scroibble thoughts on each around it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I don't know just a little bit too creepy and obsessive?


What do you think Admin wears every day, and what all the mods are forced to wear?  :Tongue:   :FRlol:

----------


## jon1jt

> Well Jon -- for one thing, you can get cool stuff with the LitNet logo on! I like the hoodies and the coffee mugs, and hey, the clock would be great! 
> 
> As for getting the logo on a thong, hmmmm, wonder what hubby'd say...


Ahhh, a little marketing thingy, nothing wrong with that. On thongs too?! If they start selling pumpkin flavored litnet chapstick count me in!  :Tongue: 

Actually, you got me thinking---litnet should become the first writer-promoting forum in the world. And by that I mean selling t-shirts and such showcasing a line or lines of its members. Just think of how attractive that would sound, attracting scores of new members from around the globe!!! And think of the water cooler conversations that could come out of a line of poetry printed across A mug, pen, toothbrush! Think of how much good it would do the poetry world too, with permission from in-house writers and an itsy royalty, of course.  :Tongue:  Think crooked.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Well, ya know *jon,* you have me thinking - - a haiku on a coffee mug would be the cat's miaow first thing in the morning, no?  :Wink: 

Pumpkin chapstick? lol! But hey, where there are ideas, there is marketing, and where there is marketing, there is moolah .... kaching! kaching!

Later,Gater!

----------


## Niamh

> but isnt litnet underware...I don't know just a little bit too creepy and obsessive?


I agree.




> What do you think Admin wears every day, and what all the mods are forced to wear?


 :FRlol:  Weldone Virgil! have you forgotten the Nightie _is_ a mod? :Wink: 


I'm gonna order some stuff today.

----------


## Niamh

All ordered!
Raglan Hoodie, Tote Bag and a couple of badges!  :Banana:

----------


## Virgil

> Weldone Virgil! have you forgotten the Nightie _is_ a mod?


Wel, Nightie wears nighties with Lit Net logos.




> I'm gonna order some stuff today.


Underwear? Thong underwear?  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> Wel, Nightie wears nighties with Lit Net logos.


tut tut!



> Underwear? Thong underwear?


 :FRlol:  eh NOOOOOOOOO! see above post.

----------


## Admin

Heh, maybe someone will buy the underwear? The way it is setup though, is I just select "all clothing items" and pick the image, and they do them all. Its easier that way than doing them one by one, but the downside is you get a few that just don't work, like the underwear. But if you want them, more power too you.

Perhaps a thong with a shakespeare quote about chastity, there must be one. Maybe something Ophelia mutters in Hamlet? Maybe this from Midsummer Night's dream




> TITANIA 
> Come, wait upon him; lead him to my bower.
> The moon methinks looks with a watery eye;
> And when she weeps, weeps every little flower,
> Lamenting some enforced chastity.
> Tie up my love's tongue bring him silently.

----------


## Nightshade

:FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> Heh, maybe someone will buy the underwear? The way it is setup though, is I just select "all clothing items" and pick the image, and they do them all. Its easier that way than doing them one by one, but the downside is you get a few that just don't work, like the underwear. But if you want them, more power too you.
> 
> Perhaps a thong with a shakespeare quote about chastity, there must be one. Maybe something Ophelia mutters in Hamlet? Maybe this from Midsummer Night's dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 :FRlol:  Or how about this from King John:

"Be great in act, as you have been in thought." 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## kiz_paws

:FRlol:  ummm, hows about _"To be or not to be"_....  :FRlol:

----------


## sprinks

I thought the underwear was a hypothetical thing!  :FRlol:  I didn't know it really existed! "Toss these message panties onstage at your favorite rock star or share a surprise message with someone special ... later. "  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol: !!!

----------


## Admin

Something wicked this way comes?

----------


## Niamh

> Something wicked this way comes?


That is a good one!
can we get that on a tshirt with the logo?  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

Ooooo, you know, I canna resist: Gone With The Wind?  :FRlol:   :FRlol: 

[sorry, must be the Canuck in me...]  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> I thought the underwear was a hypothetical thing!  I didn't know it really existed! "Toss these message panties onstage at your favorite rock star or share a surprise message with someone special ... later. " !!!


Can you imagine Mick Jagger's face if someone threw an underwear at him with the print Literature Network?  :Biggrin:

----------


## weltanschauung

these are really nice...
but what i REALLY wanted was THIS:

----------


## Psycheinaboat

I started wearing my hoodie yesterday. It is nice and thick! The logo in the front is a little small, but it is cool. I look very hot in it. lol

----------


## Niamh

I'm waiting for mine to arrive!

----------


## Virgil

Let me know if those thong underwear are comfortable.  :Tongue:

----------


## qimissung

The dog outfit: PRICELESS!!!  :Biggrin:  I definitely plan to order something as soon as I have some money! :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Let me know if those thong underwear are comfortable.


You are so cruisin for a bruisin Virg!!!  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

> Thank you papaya. That is cute.


 :Biggrin: ..Seriously, Virg...I never expect to read the word 'cute' in any of your posts ...

I would consider the hoodie that comes with the litnet logo. I don't feel 'cool' walking around with Richard III on my chest  :Tongue: 

This one is cool
http://www.cafepress.com/thelitnet.346629536

And geez, you have to be somekind of grouppie if you decide to buy the thong...

Is there any return policy available?

----------


## Virgil

> You are so cruisin for a bruisin Virg!!!


I'm sorry.  :Smile:  




> ..Seriously, Virg...I never expect to read the word 'cute' in any of your posts ...


Why? I'm a softy.  :Tongue:  No actually I am.

----------


## kiz_paws

I'll vouch for this -- yeah, he's cute. Haven't you seen his baby picture????  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

my stuff was shipped on the 13th and i still havent gotten them.  :Bawling:

----------


## sprinks

how long was it meant to take?

----------


## Niamh

no idea! but thats like closing in on two weeks.

----------


## sprinks

Yeah I was thinking that, and 2 weeks is a pretty standard shipping date thingo. I ordered books a few days ago, and keep asking my parents about them daily, to be told "could be anywhere from 2 to 6 weeks!". I'm sure they'll arrive  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

I think 28days is pretty standard especially as the items are going overseas

----------


## Niamh

Weird. I usually get things within seven days...I got something from china in three days once...

----------


## LadyWentworth

I hope you'll get your stuff soon! I don't know. I have ordered from overseas and I seem to get stuff within a week (2 weeks at the most). It almost seems as if things come quicker from overseas rather than from somewhere here. But I am sure that you will get it soon. It is just that _wait_ for it that is so terrible, isn't it??  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

I know what you mean. I ordered something from here a few times and it was almost a month before i got them!

----------


## Nightshade

It might be because of the to order aspect?  :Confused:

----------

